# (ID) LR yellow. Top Guns Heart of A Lion MH QAA (FC AFC Rebel With A Cause son)



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

At stud is Top Guns Heart of A Lion MH QAA (Cougar) Cougar is a large framed dog weighing just over 90 lbs. For a field bred dog he has a large blocky head and gets complimented on how handsome he is everywhere he goes. Cougars strongest suit is his marking ability, he has shown exceptional marking abilities from a very young age, pushing the wind, terrain, brush and other obstacles naturally and forcefully to be sure he always lands right on his mark. Cougar is intense and fast in the field but very calm and loving in the home. He is great with kids and other dogs, our kids have grown up loving on him and crawling on him and he has always made sure to be extra gentle with the little ones. Cougar has been the greatest dog I could ask for in the duck blind, he is very calm and has never and I mean never fidgeted or whined, but when the birds go down he is ready to go to work. Cougar is a proven producer and has multiple titled offspring including 1 puppy who Master titled at barely 2 years of age also qualifying for the Master National before the age of 3. Cougars offspring are very level headed and trainable. He also throws a great looking puppy with looks that could kill haha! Cougar is out of FC AFC Rebel With A Cause the highest point yellow of all time, His mother is out 2xNAFC FC candlewoods Ramblin Man and a Female from Ebonstar Lean Mac both of which need no introduction. If you are looking for a larger good looking Yellow stud with a strong pedigree Cougar is your man. http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=39711
EIC Clear
CNM Clear
OFA hips- Good
OFA Elbows-Normal
CERF-Clear

Contact:
Justin Hadley
208-339-4858
topgunretrieverz.com


----------

